# [SOLVED] Flickering/moving lines on games?



## ArrestedDregon (Jun 18, 2012)

Whenever I try to play games on my computer, I will get transparent, gray, horizontal lines/bars moving down my screen. This happens especially on graphically stressful games. 

Here are my components:
Motherboard: ASRock z77 extreme4
Processor: Intel Core i5-3570k
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GPU: Galaxy GeForce GTX 670
RAM: Dual 4GB DDR3 ballistix 
PSU: Inland ATX ILG-600 600W
Monitor: AOC 21.5" e2250
Case: Zalman z11 mid-tower case
Hard drive: Seagate Barracuda 1TB

Solutions I've tried:
-Uninstalled drivers and reinstalled
-Replaced the graphics card (AMD RADEON 7870) with the same one, when it still didn't work replaced it with GeForce GTX 670
-Tested each individual stick of RAM
-Tried a different monitor
-Updated the motherboard's CHIPSET (NOT the BIOS)
-Turned on V-sync

This has been an issue since I got the computer (a week ago)


Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

What games in particular are you having this problem with?


----------



## ArrestedDregon (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

Most of the games I try to play...Diablo 3, Minecraft, Amnesia, TF2...

The only games that don't seem to have the problem are games like super meat boy and Limbo.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

Do you know how to access your monitor settings?

Try changing the refresh rate both up and down and see if it makes a difference.

Also, try different resolutions.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

If the other posters suggestions don't work give these below a shot.

Sometimes the latest graphics drivers don't work like they are supposed to, try rolling back to an older driver, one or two previous versions. I've seen this clear up graphical display issues enough times that it's worth a shot. But as you tried a completely different GCard and still had the same issue I'm leaning towards the suggestion below more than a driver issue.

Uninstall your DirectX and download and install the latest DirectX or one or two versions prior to the latest release, this will rule out a DX problem. You might want to try dxdiag and run the little tests in there just to see what they say, I don't find them terribly reliable but can't hurt.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

why did you get such a nice computer?then only got a 40$ power supply.id say thats your problem.

this is what you should be looking at.

Corsair hx650


----------



## ArrestedDregon (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*



BPCS said:


> If the other posters suggestions don't work give these below a shot.
> 
> Sometimes the latest graphics drivers don't work like they are supposed to, try rolling back to an older driver, one or two previous versions. I've seen this clear up graphical display issues enough times that it's worth a shot. But as you tried a completely different GCard and still had the same issue I'm leaning towards the suggestion below more than a driver issue.
> 
> Uninstall your DirectX and download and install the latest DirectX or one or two versions prior to the latest release, this will rule out a DX problem. You might want to try dxdiag and run the little tests in there just to see what they say, I don't find them terribly reliable but can't hurt.


DirectX is impossible to uninstall, is it not?

Zerdus: I tried that, it unfortunately did not work.

Pharoah: How would that make a performance improvement when it's only 50 extra watts?


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

If you underpower your rig, that coukd also cause the problem your expirencing. If you have a low quality PSU that coukd do it as well, when choosing a PSU, in general heavy is good, and 0.10 or more per watt is a good benchmark to judge price by. So if your looking for a 500 watt PSU you'll want to pay no less than 50$ for it, IMO anyway. By my PSU buying standard yours would be considered low quality. You may not be able to uninstall directX but you can download the latest version and install it. It will update, don't forget you can goto start run and tyoe dxdiag and hit return. This will show you all the directX dll versions and if the WHQL cert or not.there is also some simple dx tests in there that will alert you to any obvious issues with dx.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

those flickering lines is happening because the games' frames per second are higher than the screen refresh rate
try to enable Vsync in the games options
also you can force Vsync in the Nvidia Control Panel -> 3D Settings


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

It definitely sounds like a refresh rate problem but if what I suggested didn't fix it and you've already tried vsync, look for some related options in your graphics card software.


----------



## ArrestedDregon (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*



Zerdus said:


> It definitely sounds like a refresh rate problem but if what I suggested didn't fix it and you've already tried vsync, look for some related options in your graphics card software.


Like what?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

Try forcing vsync in the NVIDIA Control Panel by going to 3D Settings


----------



## ArrestedDregon (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

I already tried that.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

It could be the monitor cable. Have you tried a different one?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*



ArrestedDregon said:


> Pharoah: How would that make a performance improvement when it's only 50 extra watts?


that would make a huge difference.cheap psu's list peak watts not continuous.there is no way a 40$ psu is any good.if its not your problem now it will be soon enough.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

Even though the PSU is probably not the cause of your problem, it is still definitely something that should be taken care of if you're going to be doing much gaming on your PC.


----------



## ArrestedDregon (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

I fixed the problem. Turned out all I had to do was replace the VGA cable with a DVI cable. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Flickering/moving lines on games?*

glad to see you fixed the issue
thanks for posting the solution
enjoy your games

I'll mark this thread as solved and close it


----------

